

The Bogdanoff Affair: Gibberish in Peer Reviewed Physics (a la the Sokal Affair) - smanek
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/bogdanoff/

======
msie
Does this refute what pg says here: <http://www.paulgraham.com/resay.html> ?

"We have some evidence here: the famous parody that physicist Alan Sokal got
published in Social Text. How long did it take him to master the art of
writing deep-sounding nonsense well enough to fool the editors? A couple
weeks?

What do you suppose would be the odds of a literary theorist getting a parody
of a physics paper published in a physics journal?"

------
ca98am79
article in the nytimes:
[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9401E4DB1431F...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9401E4DB1431F93AA35752C1A9649C8B63)

------
ca98am79
Thanks for posting - this is hilarious

